# Has Anyone Had An Accident? Did Uber Assist?



## Guest

So, if u had an accident while on the job with Uber, how was it handled? Please share your story.

Thank you,


----------



## BlkGeep

I'm putting you on my ignore list, your questions indicate you are something other than a potential driver, I'm thinking reporter.


----------



## puber

This title indicates deseptive person behind it or a troll.
It deserves to be ignored or some equally eloquent profanity


----------



## Guest

I am a new member, I am researching and being smart before I jump into something. I am an insurance professional, boy what's wrong with you folks? Read all my threads, before you jump to conclusions. I don't know about you guys, but I'm trying to find out what kind of coverage you have to protect yourself. Don't you Care what happens if you are on an accident. I have a new car and want to know if I get in an accident when there is someone in my car, what happens. Don't you care? There are thousands of drivers and I'm sure someone has been impacted. A smart person ASKS questions and doesn't go into things blindly. That is what I'm doing! So, I'm no reporter.. I work for a bank. 

Thank you, Liza


----------



## Guest

BlkGeep said:


> I'm putting you on my ignore list, your questions indicate you are something other than a potential driver, I'm thinking reporter.


Your loss. Unbelievable.


----------



## Guest

puber said:


> This title indicates deseptive person behind it or a troll.
> It deserves to be ignored or some equally eloquent profanity


I am a new member, very smart business professional doing my research before I get on the road. You guys are funny.... Deceptive.. No....Smart women who doesn't want to get screwed by doing this part time.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct

Call your insurance co first and tell them your lookong into becoming a rideshare driver. They probably won't react favorably, pretty much everyone driving for uber outside of NYC is hiding from their insurance co.


----------



## Backdash

> "I am a new member, I am researching and being smart before I jump into something. I am an insurance professional, boy what's wrong with you folks? Read all my threads, before you jump to conclusions. I don't know about you guys, but I'm trying to find out what kind of coverage you have to protect yourself. Don't you Care what happens if you are on an accident. I have a new car and want to know if I get in an accident when there is someone in my car, what happens. Don't you care? There are thousands of drivers and I'm sure someone has been impacted. A smart person ASKS questions and doesn't go into things blindly. That is what I'm doing! So, I'm no reporter.. I work for a bank.


"A smart person ASKS questions" Thats very true
If you want to know how an accident is handled by Uber, ask Uber for that policy in writing . Asking anybody other than Uber is not what a smart person would do.

But thats not what you asked. You asked us to share " our stories".


----------



## puber

Lizamtampa said:


> I am a new member, I am researching and being smart before I jump into something. I am an insurance professional, boy what's wrong with you folks? Read all my threads, before you jump to conclusions. I don't know about you guys, but I'm trying to find out what kind of coverage you have to protect yourself. Don't you Care what happens if you are on an accident. I have a new car and want to know if I get in an accident when there is someone in my car, what happens. Don't you care? There are thousands of drivers and I'm sure someone has been impacted. A smart person ASKS questions and doesn't go into things blindly. That is what I'm doing! So, I'm no reporter.. I work for a bank.
> 
> Thank you, Liza


Shitty title.
Are you in accident?
Shitty title.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct

Some companies are starting to issue hybrid coverage but it's not widely available yet


----------



## Guest

Love your dog! I learn by stories and can form an opinion. I will call insurance Monday and ask my insurance girls about commercial. Thing is... We sometimes don't think about consequences until too late. I can't afford to get on the road until I am protected. All it takes is one accident and you will loose it all... You will get sued. I don't have enough money to cover my ass.

I guess it was a bad question, I was just curious... 

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest

puber said:


> Shitty title.
> Are you in accident?
> Shitty title.


That is your opinion. It got your attention, didn't it!

Take care,


----------



## uberguy_in_ct

Lizamtampa said:


> Love your dog!


He's a good boy, friendly, fat and happy


----------



## Guest

Backdash said:


> "A smart person ASKS questions" Thats very true
> If you want to know how an accident is handled by Uber, ask Uber for that policy in writing . Asking anybody other than Uber is not what a smart person would do.
> 
> But thats not what you asked. You asked us to share " our stories".


I asked something that people are obviously sensitive about. Gezzzzz...

Take care and Thanks.


----------



## Backdash

Lizamtampa said:


> I learn by stories and can form an opinion


Yup form an opinion based on stories, then you'll have all your ducks in a row.
Id suggest getting facts so you can come to a fact based conclusion.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Yeah! Yeah! But you were ready to get on the road the other night if it wasn't that you were gonna be drinking wine. 
And yes a smart person would go to the source (Uber). 
Your thread title is very deceptive!


----------



## Guest

I will write Uber and see if they respond...


----------



## uberguy_in_ct

Lizamtampa said:


> Love your dog! I learn by stories and can form an opinion. I will call insurance Monday and ask my insurance girls about commercial. Thing is... We sometimes don't think about consequences until too late. I can't afford to get on the road until I am protected. All it takes is one accident and you will loose it all... You will get sued. I don't have enough money to cover my ass.
> 
> I guess it was a bad question, I was just curious...
> 
> Thanks again!


Commercial insurance is usually way to much to make sense for someone doing this part time. Some companies are beginning to come out with affordable policy riders or hybrid plans, that's what I'm waiting for


----------



## UberTaxPro

Lizamtampa said:


> I am a new member, very smart business professional doing my research before I get on the road. You guys are funny.... Deceptive.. No....Smart women who doesn't want to get screwed by doing this part time.


Good for you! Intelligence is not a prerequisite for driving for Uber as I'm sure you've noticed. Uber prefers blind faith over intelligence. The insurance issue is different in every state. Its one of the biggest issues that the state legislatures are dealing with across the country. Nothing is settled yet and it is being debated every day. Here's some links for ya..
http://www.all-about-car-accidents....-lyft-drivers-need-to-know-car-insurance.html
http://accident-law.freeadvice.com/...-when-uber-or-lyft-driver-causes-accident.htm
https://www.policygenius.com/blog/insurance-secret-uber-doesnt-want-know/

The insurance issue is basically an attorneys wet dream come true. Here's a link to an attorneys office in MA that is trying to capitalize on the situation:
http://www.altmanllp.com/uber-accidents.html

Hope u like to read and good luck!


----------



## Guest

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Yeah! Yeah! But you were ready to get on the road the other night if it wasn't that you were gonna be drinking wine.
> And yes a smart person would go to the source (Uber).
> Your thread title is very deceptive!


Thanks for input, I didn't see it as deceptive. I should have shared more. Thanks..


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Lizamtampa said:


> Thanks for input, I didn't see it as deceptive. I should have shared more. Thanks..


So, why did you change it? None-the-less good move!!!


----------



## chi1cabby

@Lizamtampa welcome to the forum.
Please don't mind the crabby replies by other forum members.

Your liability on an active ride is covered by Uber. Your car damage while on an active ride is covered if you have Collison coverage from your insurance. The deductible is $1,000.

There is Contingent Secondary Gap Insurance of your liability at much lower limits when you're logged in, but not on an Active Ride. But that coverage is Contingent & Secondary to your personal car insurance. So you have to FIRST file a claim with your insurance and be denied, and then Uber's Insurance is supposed to kick in. This has led to Drivers Gap Insurance Catch 22.

http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurancepolicy

https://www.policygenius.com/blog/insurance-secret-uber-doesnt-want-know/


----------



## Older Chauffeur

You can also search the forum for threads about accidents. There have been quite a few.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct

Backdash said:


> "A smart person ASKS questions" Thats very true
> If you want to know how an accident is handled by Uber, ask Uber for that policy in writing . Asking anybody other than Uber is not what a smart person would do.
> 
> But thats not what you asked. You asked us to share " our stories".


That would be a good answer if uber was going to be straight up with someone and answer it directly. But the answer would be the rah rah answer, everything will be alright, just go drive, you can trust us


----------



## observer

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Yeah! Yeah! But you were ready to get on the road the other night if it wasn't that you were gonna be drinking wine.
> And yes a smart person would go to the source (Uber).
> Your thread title is very deceptive!


Why would you tell her to go to Uber? You know Uber will just give her a bunch of doublespeak.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

observer said:


> Why would you tell her to go to Uber? You know Uber will just give her a bunch of doublespeak.


Well, so she can see how arrogant FUber really is as a company. Then, maybe she can share THAT with us. I would hope.


----------



## Backdash

observer said:


> Why would you tell her to go to Uber? You know Uber will just give her a bunch of doublespeak.


And what would she learn from that?


----------



## Guest

UberTaxPro said:


> Good for you! Intelligence is not a prerequisite for driving for Uber as I'm sure you've noticed. Uber prefers blind faith over intelligence. The insurance issue is different in every state. Its one of the biggest issues that the state legislatures are dealing with across the country. Nothing is settled yet and it is being debated every day. Here's some links for ya..
> http://www.all-about-car-accidents....-lyft-drivers-need-to-know-car-insurance.html
> http://accident-law.freeadvice.com/...-when-uber-or-lyft-driver-causes-accident.htm
> https://www.policygenius.com/blog/insurance-secret-uber-doesnt-want-know/
> 
> The insurance issue is basically an attorneys wet dream come true. Here's a link to an attorneys office in MA that is trying to capitalize on the situation:
> http://www.altmanllp.com/uber-accidents.html
> 
> Hope u like to read and good luck!


Great reads. Thank you!


chi1cabby said:


> @Lizamtampa welcome to the forum.
> Please don't mind the crabby replies by other forum members.
> 
> Your liability on an active ride is covered by Uber. Your car damage while on an active ride is covered if you have Collison coverage from your insurance. The deductible is $1,000.
> 
> There is Contingent Secondary Gap Insurance of your liability at much lower limits when you're logged in, but not on an Active Ride. But that coverage is Contingent & Secondary to your personal car insurance. So you have to FIRST file a claim with your insurance and be denied, and then Uber's Insurance is supposed to kick in. This has led to Drivers Gap Insurance Catch 22.
> 
> http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurancepolicy
> 
> https://www.policygenius.com/blog/insurance-secret-uber-doesnt-want-know/


Thanks, I wish I could get started now just want to be smart. I work for an insurance company, I'll have them tell me what to do and I can share what I learn with peeps, if they care.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Older Chauffeur said:


> You can also search the forum for threads about accidents. There have been quite a few.


I am looking to see if Uber followed thru to assist them after an accident.


----------



## Guest

uberguy_in_ct said:


> That would be a good answer if uber was going to be straight up with someone and answer it directly. But the answer would be the rah rah answer, everything will be alright, just go drive, you can trust us


I understand the rah rah thing... I also have had conversations via email all week and not impressed. I did ask about insurance, still no response. Thought it best to ask the experts... You Guys! Maybe I should just jump in car and go and take my chance.


----------



## chi1cabby

*Uh oh&#8230;Uber has some coverage issues*
*http://www.propertycasualty360.com/2015/02/09/uh-ohuber-has-some-coverage-issues*


----------



## chi1cabby

Lizamtampa said:


> Maybe I should just jump in car and go and take my chance.


Why not...150,000 Uber Drivers are doing exactly the same thing.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

chi1cabby said:


> Why not...150,000 Uber Drivers are doing exactly the same thing.


Yes. For the most part. Some of us have the proper ins. coverage
@Lizamtampa what kind of ins. Do you handle?
Edit: what


----------



## Guest

chi1cabby said:


> *Uh oh&#8230;Uber has some coverage issues*
> *http://www.propertycasualty360.com/2015/02/09/uh-ohuber-has-some-coverage-issues*


There are exclusions in my policy and in everyones. I'm on the healthcare side so I'm not a pro when it come to auto but you can bet I'll find out Monday! It's not worth taking a chance. I've lost everything once in my life because of a job, not going to go thru that again because of my lack of knowledge and ignorance.


----------



## Guest

I'm a life and health agent and work for countries 5 th largest broker. Tampa Bay Rays are one of my clients.


----------



## UberHammer

My recommendation is to insure yourself, because nothing I've seen shows Uber gives a shit about drivers or their assets.

While you drive Uber trips, Uber insures the passengers and anyone you might hit, as Uber would be stupid not to. But do not drive unless you have good health insurance and have the assets available to replace your car if you total it in an accident you're at fault at. Because even despite Uber's claim that they cover the driver's assets minus a $1000 deductible, Uber lies way too f'ing much, and shows far too much contempt for drivers, for me to trust that they've done anything for the sake of drivers at all. That's just my opinion. You however will find others here saying you can trust Uber has your assets as a driver covered. Why they trust Uber, I don't know, but even Hitler had people that trusted him. Just sayin'.


----------



## UberTaxPro

Lizamtampa said:


> Great reads. Thank you!
> 
> Thanks, I wish I could get started now just want to be smart. I work for an insurance company, I'll have them tell me what to do and I can share what I learn with peeps, if they care.
> 
> Thanks


If you own assets, home, nice cars, money in the bank, stocks and bonds etc... be very careful. If not there is an old applicable saying..."you can't get blood out of a stone"


----------



## observer

UberHammer said:


> My recommendation is to insure yourself, because nothing I've seen shows Uber gives a shit about drivers or their assets.
> 
> While you drive Uber trips, Uber insures the passengers and anyone you might hit, as Uber would be stupid not to. But do not drive unless you have good health insurance and have the assets available to replace your car if you total it in an accident you're at fault at. Because even despite Uber's claim that they cover the driver's assets minus a $1000 deductible, Uber lies way too f'ing much, and shows far too much contempt for drivers, for me to trust that they've done anything for the sake of drivers at all. That's just my opinion. You however will find others here saying you can trust Uber has your assets as a driver covered. Why they trust Uber, I don't know, but even Hitler had people that trusted him. Just sayin'.


Uber doesn't cover drivers medical bills either at ALL.

I think as time goes on health insurance may catch on just like the auto insurance companies and start exempting accidents while working.

Just like personal auto insurance is not designed for taxi coverage. Health insurance is not designed to be workers compensation.


----------



## zMann

Lizamtampa said:


> I am a new member, I am researching and being smart before I jump into something. I am an insurance professional, boy what's wrong with you folks? Read all my threads, before you jump to conclusions. I don't know about you guys, but I'm trying to find out what kind of coverage you have to protect yourself. Don't you Care what happens if you are on an accident. I have a new car and want to know if I get in an accident when there is someone in my car, what happens. Don't you care? There are thousands of drivers and I'm sure someone has been impacted. A smart person ASKS questions and doesn't go into things blindly. That is what I'm doing! So, I'm no reporter.. I work for a bank.
> 
> Thank you, Liza


Dear Liza,
You may get the best, accurate and clear answer from an Uber CSR.
As you need on the safe side witch I agree, just send an email with all your concern to Uber.
Good luck


----------



## observer

Lizamtampa said:


> I'm a life and health agent and work for countries 5 th largest broker. Tampa Bay Rays are one of my clients.


BTW since you are a health insurance agent, are you aware of any clauses that exempt coverage while working?


----------



## UberTaxPro

Lizamtampa said:


> I'm a life and health agent and work for countries 5 th largest broker. Tampa Bay Rays are one of my clients.


looks like the Ray's new pitcher Drew Smyly is gonna be costing your company some money this year!


----------



## Greenburn

I'd like to know about this as well, as I was in an accident today. One that the officer refused to determine a fault with. 100% not my fault though.


----------



## Backdash

Greenburn said:


> I'd like to know about this as well, as I was in an accident today. One that the officer refused to determine a fault with. 100% not my fault though.


Dunno if it would have helped in your situation but...DashCam


----------



## uberguy_in_ct

Greenburn said:


> I'd like to know about this as well, as I was in an accident today. One that the officer refused to determine a fault with. 100% not my fault though.


Did you have a rider in the car?


----------



## zMann

DashCam is a great solution, I do use it


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Greenburn said:


> I'd like to know about this as well, as I was in an accident today. One that the officer refused to determine a fault with. 100% not my fault though.


It's possible, if it was a minor fender bender. 
Hope it was not serious. 
Could you give details?


----------



## victorious52

Lizamtampa said:


> Thanks for input, I didn't see it as deceptive. I should have shared more. Thanks..


i think your question is a very good one! one that needs to be answered. unfortunately it seems like nobody here has been through it or doesn't want to talk about it. but yeah one has to know the good and bad of any possible situation. me , i have special telekinetic powers that keep me from accidents! hopefully i think uber/lyft would take care of any passengers, here in florida the insurance policy was check out by taxi commission,uber enemies! so i know the passengers would be taken care of. anything else...i am glad i am a veteran, i can go and be seen by doctors free of charge! God willing this won't happen. taxi cab driving i think is the same though, they never pay for the driver i think. seeing drivers are independent contractor, so from my point of view it is the same! as far as repairs to my car...did i mention i also have a bicycle? one can sit on the handlebar!


----------



## Guest

Greenburn said:


> I'd like to know about this as well, as I was in an accident today. One that the officer refused to determine a fault with. 100% not my fault though.


Wow, sorry to hear about this. Do you have commercial insurance or special coverage to cover transporting people? Be careful when you talk to your insurance. Did you have a pax in your car at time? I hope you are OK! I don't have any input, so please let us know what you find out. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Guest

victorious52 said:


> i think your question is a very good one! one that needs to be answered. unfortunately it seems like nobody here has been through it or doesn't want to talk about it. but yeah one has to know the good and bad of any possible situation. me , i have special telekinetic powers that keep me from accidents! hopefully i think uber/lyft would take care of any passengers, here in florida the insurance policy was check out by taxi commission,uber enemies! so i know the passengers would be taken care of. anything else...i am glad i am a veteran, i can go and be seen by doctors free of charge! God willing this won't happen. taxi cab driving i think is the same though, they never pay for the driver i think. seeing drivers are independent contractor, so from my point of view it is the same! as far as repairs to my car...did i mention i also have a bicycle? one can sit on the handlebar!


Oh, please. Lol. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Guest

observer said:


> BTW since you are a health insurance agent, are you aware of any clauses that exempt coverage while working?


My health insurance covers me 24 / 7 thru my employer. There is a medical benefit on the auto plan but may be excluded if I'm driving for wages unless covered for such. I know this is crazy, but I just can't get on the road until I know and I'm protected. I live in sunshine state, tons of travelers and old people on road. Gotta look out.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

UberTaxPro said:


> looks like the Ray's new pitcher Drew Smyly is gonna be costing your company some money this year!


Naw.... I'm the broker, I am not the insurance company. Lol


----------



## Guest

zMann said:


> DashCam is a great solution, I do use it


It's not a solution... It is a tool. How would it be a solution? Just curious...


----------



## zMann

Lizamtampa said:


> It's not a solution... It is a tool. How would it be a solution? Just curious...


To get a solution you need tools, if tools gets you to a solutions that means a solution.


----------



## Guest

zMann said:


> To get a solution you need tools, if tools gets you to a solutions that means a solution.


Lol.... OK...


----------



## zMann

Lizamtampa said:


> Lol.... OK...


Little complicated but acceptable answer


----------



## 20yearsdriving

zMann said:


> Little complicated but acceptable answer


Commercial insurance ..............4100
Wife's car insurance ...................1100
Health ins for both ......................5500
Life ins for both ..........................1400
Total ...........................................12,100.00
In market for a house more insurance soon


----------



## 20yearsdriving

victorious52 said:


> i think your question is a very good one! one that needs to be answered. unfortunately it seems like nobody here has been through it or doesn't want to talk about it. but yeah one has to know the good and bad of any possible situation. me , i have special telekinetic powers that keep me from accidents! hopefully i think uber/lyft would take care of any passengers, here in florida the insurance policy was check out by taxi commission,uber enemies! so i know the passengers would be taken care of. anything else...i am glad i am a veteran, i can go and be seen by doctors free of charge! God willing this won't happen. taxi cab driving i think is the same though, they never pay for the driver i think. seeing drivers are independent contractor, so from my point of view it is the same! as far as repairs to my car...did i mention i also have a bicycle? one can sit on the handlebar!


It is true I can not think of a driver that I know who died in car accident 
But I do now 7 that were murdered while in the job


----------



## victorious52

20yearsdriving said:


> It is true I can not think of a driver that I know who died in car accident
> But I do now 7 that were murdered while in the job


driving a cab no doubt, if there is cash, on a one to one ratio...they will try it. i have been there.


----------



## observer

20yearsdriving said:


> Commercial insurance ..............4100
> Wife's car insurance ...................1100
> Health ins for both ......................5500
> Life ins for both ..........................1400
> Total ...........................................12,100.00
> In market for a house more insurance soon


Insurance is a big scam forced on us by government. It increases costs by forcing everyone into having to be covered.

For example, medical insurance.

A few years ago my wife got sick while we were on vacation in Mexico.We had no medical insurance there and it isn't as popular as it is here. So we had to pay cash.

The doctor came to our house. He examined her and sent her to a lab for an ultrasound. We came back home with the results in hand. The doctor came back to our house, looked at the results, gave her the proper medication.

Total cost for EVERYTHING, 2 home visits by doctor, ultrasound and medication. Eighty dollars.

That's almost the copayment here.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

observer said:


> Insurance is a big scam forced on us by government. It increases costs by forcing everyone into having to be covered.
> 
> For example, medical insurance.
> 
> A few years ago my wife got sick while we were on vacation in Mexico.We had no medical insurance there and it isn't as popular as it is here. So we had to pay cash.
> 
> The doctor came to our house. He examined her and sent her to a lab for an ultrasound. We came back home with the results in hand. The doctor came back to our house, looked at the results, gave her the proper medication.
> 
> Total cost for EVERYTHING, 2 home visits by doctor, ultrasound and medication. Eighty dollars.
> 
> That's almost the copayment here.


you sound like me!!! (psssst, health insurance is that dreaded O word) great post. this is why medical tourism has become so big. also why there are so many ex-pats below the border.

los algodones is like a dental mecca and has excellent Dentists. i hear mexicali and nogales aren't too shabby either but the latter having some safety concerns.


----------



## observer

Rideshare Patriot said:


> you sound like me!!! (psssst, health insurance is that dreaded O word) great post. this is why medical tourism has become so big. also why there are so many ex-pats below the border.
> 
> los algodones is like a dental mecca and has excellent Dentists. i hear mexicali and nogales aren't too shabby either but the latter having some safety concerns.


See, I told you we had a lot more in common than not.

Obamacare is just a reaction to insurance policies that have been in place for years. Those policies have exponentially increased medical costs for people with insurance as well as people without insurance. All Obamacare has done is make it slightly more affordable for those with lower incomes.

One of the things I didn't mention, the "lab" we went to, was just an office owned and run by a private technician. No huge office building. No huge staff of workers filling out pounds of paperwork. No big bills for brand new equipment every year.

Hemodyalisis in Mexico, 125 dllrs a session, usually only twice a week. Here in states, 500- 700 dllrs. Per session, with 3 weekly visits. The place I was quoted in Mexico was state of the art, brand spanking new, hadn't even been open yet.


----------



## Rideshare Patriot

observer said:


> See, I told you we had a lot more in common than not.
> 
> Obamacare is just a reaction to insurance policies that have been in place for years. Those policies have exponentially increased medical costs for people with insurance as well as people without insurance. All Obamacare has done is make it slightly more affordable for those with lower incomes.
> 
> One of the things I didn't mention, the "lab" we went to, was just an office owned and run by a private technician. No huge office building. No huge staff of workers filling out pounds of paperwork. No big bills for brand new equipment every year.
> 
> Hemodyalisis in Mexico, 125 dllrs a session, usually only twice a week. Here in states, 500- 700 dllrs. Per session, with 3 weekly visits. BTW the place I was quoted in Mexico was state of the art, brand spanking new, hadn't even been open yet.


last year, obamacare would have cost me $6,000 in premiums and appx a $6,000 deductible. $12,000 out of pocket before any insurance kicks in? but if i got lyme disease they would treat me for a month then just let me suffer until i die. if some rogue doc has the nerve to actually treat a lyme patient correctly they will have his license pulled. no thanks... i'll go to mexico on that 12k i save and find an excellent doctor there.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

observer said:


> Insurance is a big scam forced on us by government. It increases costs by forcing everyone into having to be covered.
> 
> For example, medical insurance.
> 
> A few years ago my wife got sick while we were on vacation in Mexico.We had no medical insurance there and it isn't as popular as it is here. So we had to pay cash.
> 
> The doctor came to our house. He examined her and sent her to a lab for an ultrasound. We came back home with the results in hand. The doctor came back to our house, looked at the results, gave her the proper medication.
> 
> Total cost for EVERYTHING, 2 home visits by doctor, ultrasound and medication. Eighty dollars.
> 
> That's almost the copayment here.


True big corp has its tentacles everywhere


----------



## 20yearsdriving

observer said:


> See, I told you we had a lot more in common than not.
> 
> Obamacare is just a reaction to insurance policies that have been in place for years. Those policies have exponentially increased medical costs for people with insurance as well as people without insurance. All Obamacare has done is make it slightly more affordable for those with lower incomes.
> 
> One of the things I didn't mention, the "lab" we went to, was just an office owned and run by a private technician. No huge office building. No huge staff of workers filling out pounds of paperwork. No big bills for brand new equipment every year.
> 
> Hemodyalisis in Mexico, 125 dllrs a session, usually only twice a week. Here in states, 500- 700 dllrs. Per session, with 3 weekly visits. BTW the place I was quoted in Mexico was state of the art, brand spanking new, hadn't even been open yet.


Insurance wants to maximize profits for itself & it's shareholders , how.? Limit services to subscribers , if this is not the biggest conflict of interest I don't know what


----------



## observer

Rideshare Patriot said:


> last year, obamacare would have cost me $6,000 in premiums and appx a $6,000 deductible. $12,000 out of pocket before any insurance kicks in? but if i got lyme disease they would treat me for a month then just let me suffer until i die. if some rogue doc has the nerve to actually treat a lyme patient correctly they will have his license pulled. no thanks... i'll go to mexico on that 12k i save and find an excellent doctor there.


Obamacare really only benefits those that are lower income. Those that don't qualify for medicaid because they make too much and those that can't afford or can't even get coverage. Is that Obamacare or regular imsurance? Seems like a very high premium and deductible.

Unfortunately I think the medical industry in Mexico is beginning to consolidate, just like what has happened here in the states.

For profit companies will squeeze out the smaller independent labs and eventually raise costs.


----------



## observer

20yearsdriving said:


> True big corp has its tentacles everywhere


Yupp, the 1%ers. Corporations and industry consolidation and monopolization are slowly killing off the middle class.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

observer said:


> Yupp, the 1%ers. Corporations and industry consolidation and monopolization are slowly killing off the middle class.


From all angels , name it there is corps taking a cut even safety cost is 1 buck


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Lizamtampa said:


> I am looking to see if Uber followed thru to assist them after an accident.


That's in the discussions .


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Greenburn said:


> I'd like to know about this as well, as I was in an accident today. One that the officer refused to determine a fault with. 100% not my fault though.


Did the officer indicate whether any further investigation would be done in order to determine fault? Some agencies have traffic/accident specialists for that purpose. Or did the officer say "fault undetermined?" You can request a copy of the police report which should tell you. In CA, the CHP officer needs to put one driver at least 51% responsible, otherwise it becomes fault undetermined. My insurer waived my deductible because the investigating CHP officer said without independent witnesses he couldn't determine fault based on damage alone. The insurer could still go after the other party to try and collect. I now have a dash cam, which would have proved I was not at fault had it been installed at the time.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Lizamtampa said:


> Love your dog! I learn by stories and can form an opinion. I will call insurance Monday and ask my insurance girls about commercial. Thing is... We sometimes don't think about consequences until too late. I can't afford to get on the road until I am protected. All it takes is one accident and you will loose it all... You will get sued. I don't have enough money to cover my ass.
> 
> I guess it was a bad question, I was just curious...
> 
> Thanks again!


Insurance girls? They are women - you female chauvinist pig. I don't like you already.

I've got a story, but I'm not going to share with such a condescending person.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

observer said:


> Why would you tell her to go to Uber? You know Uber will just give her a bunch of doublespeak.


So she can learn not to trust them.


----------



## Greenburn

Older Chauffeur said:


> Did the officer indicate whether any further investigation would be done in order to determine fault? Some agencies have traffic/accident specialists for that purpose. Or did the officer say "fault undetermined?" You can request a copy of the police report which should tell you. In CA, the CHP officer needs to put one driver at least 51% responsible, otherwise it becomes fault undetermined. My insurer waived my deductible because the investigating CHP officer said without independent witnesses he couldn't determine fault based on damage alone. The insurer could still go after the other party to try and collect. I now have a dash cam, which would have proved I was not at fault had it been installed at the time.


He said our insurance companies would have to decide who was at fault. He said there wasn't enough information for him to determine fault. I am pretty sure I could've convinced him otherwise if the little dbag would've let me talk to the officer alone instead of interrupting and arguing with everything I said. The officer handled it in a very unprofessional manner in my opinion. He should've told the other guy to back off while we were talking.


----------



## Greenburn

uberguy_in_ct said:


> Did you have a rider in the car?


3 riders who were more worried about getting drunk at 1:00pm than backing me up.


----------



## Uzcaliber

I contacted Uber a few times, by email which was the only mean to contact them, they all told me to send them email immediately after I had an accident. I asked what should I tell a cop or the other driver involved in the accident. The replies were the same, send email to Uber as soon as possible. I wish Uber provides me with a card with an instruction of how to deal with accident, also document to show to a cop, a phone number to call. But it looks like I have to jump through hoops to figure it out myself, which at this point still vague.


----------



## Greenburn

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> It's possible, if it was a minor fender bender.
> Hope it was not serious.
> Could you give details?


I was in the far left lane of a three lane road going through a really busy part of town. I was stopped behind a row of cars but noticed some cars in the middle lane pulling away from a semi-truck in the middle lane. As soon as the last car was passing me I changed lanes and was in that lane long enough for 100% of my car to be in it and be next to the car I was previously behind. Then a guy with little man syndrome in a slightly lifted jeep wrangler changed lanes into me, hitting my front passenger fender/bumper/wheel with his rear driver's side big ass tire.

He gets out and goes "You didn't see me change lanes bro? You need to look out for the big boy toys!" I immediately wanted to beat the living shit out of him. So 20 minutes later after talking with a real ***** of a dispatcher, the cops show up. He jumps out of his jeep and starts telling his side of the story. The cop then walks over to me and asks what happened with little man following 3' behind him. I couldn't finish one sentence without him interjecting each time and arguing. This is pretty unprofessional work by the police officer if you ask me. He should've spoken to each one of us individually. And told that guy to shut up. Little man claims that due to the fact that he hit the front of my car that I was at fault. I tried explaining that hitting me there means the exact opposite and that someone has done this to me before and were at fault in the accident. The officer took zero time to decide he wasn't going to put anyone at fault. He did try to see if the cameras at that intersection looked that far back but of course they didn't.

I'm assuming he also was watching the clearing of cars coming up but hesitated too long to change lanes, and couldn't see my car in the lane due to being high up. I've emailed Uber explaining all of this and will call James River Insurance immediately in the morning. Of course they are a half ass company that isn't open on the weekend.

And to answer the next question, hell no I didn't mention this to my main insurance provider. They don't know I do (or did) this. This is all coming at the worst time possible, as my new job that has taken 2 months to start still won't start until probably next Thursday, and I won't get a paycheck for a month. And I have bills galore due. If all goes as planned, I hope to try and get paid for lost wages for the next two weeks.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Greenburn said:


> And to answer the next question, hell no I didn't mention this to my main insurance provider. They don't know I do (or did) this. This is all coming at the worst time possible, as my new job that has taken 2 months to start still won't start until probably next Thursday, and I won't get a paycheck for a month. And I have bills galore due. *If all goes as planned, I hope to try and get paid for lost wages for the next two weeks*.


Keep us posted. Don't hold your breath on lost wages. Just saying.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

I understand. Question, was there any damage to the "little man" big ass rig?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

And did you have a rider with you in the car?


----------



## Greenburn

scrurbscrud said:


> Keep us posted. Don't hold your breath on lost wages. Just saying.


I'm not. It's just wishful thinking.



OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I understand. Question, was there any damage to the "little man" big ass rig?


Nothing noticeable from where I was standing. I didn't get close to it. I think the only part of his car that touched mine was his tire. They were either 33" or 35"



OrlUberOffDriver said:


> And did you have a rider with you in the car?


yeah 3


----------



## Greenburn

I just read in another thread someone saying that if there was an incident report, then my personal insurance company will find out about it? Should I go ahead and tell Progressive and just not mention the Uber part? The police and other driver where given my Uber insurance info.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Greenburn said:


> I just read in another thread someone saying that if there was an incident report, then my personal insurance company will find out about it? Should I go ahead and tell Progressive and just not mention the Uber part? The police and other driver where given my Uber insurance info.


Yeah, unfortunately if there was an accident report it's going to show Uber driving when they see James River was involved and the accident will get picked up by your insurance company at some point. Don't know if they have live reporting now or if the companies just scan system at renewal times. Might want to get in front of it now.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Good thing is that because of no apparent damage to the "little man" vehicle is the reason the officer most likely said: why am I even here! Why was I called?
In minor accidents just exchange info and if aggred by both parties, go on your way. Period.
At this point I would do exactly that, tell your ins carrier and be honest. But do NOT volunteer any information, just answer questions without going into details.
Lastly, it's not all lost. I can speculate your car still drivable. I believe you maybe be able to get commercial ins from progressive, if you chose to still drive for FUber.
Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## Greenburn

Do you think there's any chance of me being able to the police department and changing the insurance information? This has me freaking out now.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Greenburn said:


> Do you think there's any chance of me being able to the police department and changing the insurance information? This has me freaking out now.


What's done is done. Do nothing to compound this issue. Relax. 
I know from experience drivers get bent out shape when involved in accidents. As long as you and your riders are safe and no injuries ... It's all ok!!


----------



## Greenburn

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Good thing is that because of no apparent damage to the "little man" vehicle is the reason the officer most likely said: why am I even here! Why was I called?
> In minor accidents just exchange info and if aggred by both parties, go on your way. Period.
> At this point I would do exactly that, tell your ins carrier and be honest. But do NOT volunteer any information, just answer questions without going into details.
> Lastly, it's not all lost. I can speculate your car still drivable. I believe you maybe be able to get commercial ins from progressive, if you chose to still drive for FUber.
> Good luck! Keep us posted!


Well it definitely caused damage to my car. I need a new fender, hubcap and the bumper cover needs to be painted. It's still fine to drive though. I guess I'll call them with full expectations of being dropped.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Greenburn said:


> Do you think there's any chance of me being able to the police department and changing the insurance information? This has me freaking out now.


I don't know if they'll revise the report. And you never know if the pax are going to make some bogus claim later. The pax names might also be in the accident report. Lots of potential issues.

My bet is that Progressive cancels you on the spot once they find out. The bad thing is that it doesn't sound like the police officer attributed fault to the other driver which is not going to do you any favors. Uber is probably not going to like you much either if they have to pay out for you. Might expect to get deactivated there too. And they might also require you to report to your own insurance company and get declined in order for them to pay out.

Hope you can work through it all OK. PLEASE let us know how it goes down though. Many other drivers would like to know the real story.


----------



## Greenburn

The PAX bailed the cop didn't even know they were in the car. I guess there's zero chance progressive won't find out about it since they will ask for the incident report number which will have different insurance information.


----------



## observer

Greenburn said:


> Well it definitely caused damage to my car. I need a new fender, hubcap and the bumper cover needs to be painted. It's still fine to drive though. I guess I'll call them with full expectations of being dropped.


Get an estimate to fix car first, it may be cheaper to fix it yourself, if you have a high deductible.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Greenburn said:


> The PAX bailed the cop didn't even know they were in the car. I guess there's zero chance progressive won't find out about it since they will ask for the incident report number which will have different insurance information.


You should have gotten a copy of the accident report. If the pax scrammed on you, the other driver didn't have any damage and you can permanently delete James River from the report...just thinking. Not promoting you to lie but that might be an angle. Just don't know how the system works, once started.


----------



## Guest

20yearsdriving said:


> It is true I can not think of a driver that I know who died in car accident
> But I do now 7 that were murdered while in the job


7 uber drivers murdered?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Greenburn said:


> The PAX bailed the cop didn't even know they were in the car. I guess there's zero chance progressive won't find out about it since they will ask for the incident report number which will have different insurance information.


And WHY were cops called. WHY did you involve FUBER ins???
Get to the police station and get the report then tell me a couple of things from it. Do NOT call your ins carrier yet. You have 48 hours.


----------



## Guest

observer said:


> Get an estimate to fix car first, it may be cheaper to fix it yourself, if you have a high deductible.


Carsmetics...


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

@Lizamtampa your thread is GREAT!


----------



## observer

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> @Lizamtampa your thread got highjacked


No, she wanted stories.

This one is unfolding before our eyes.


----------



## Guest

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> @Lizamtampa your thread got highjacked


What?


----------



## Guest

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> @Lizamtampa your thread got highjacked


No it didn't.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

observer said:


> No, she wanted stories.
> 
> This one is unfolding before our eyes.


True that!


----------



## Greenburn

Minor update: I just called a number on the incident report number paper the office gave me to report additional damage. I told the guy I gave the officer the wrong insurance information and needed it updated. He said he was updating the information but it would go to the officer who would then request a corrected incident report. Hopefully it works that easily.


----------



## scrurbscrud

observer said:


> No, she wanted stories.
> 
> This one is unfolding before our eyes.


Yep. And if nothing else it shows all the driver confusions that run through an actual event and how it should be handled.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Greenburn said:


> Minor update: I just called a number on the incident report number paper the office gave me to report additional damage. I told the guy I gave the officer the wrong insurance information and needed it updated. He said he was updating the information but it would go to the officer who would then request a corrected incident report. Hopefully it works that easily.


Be VERY careful if it's only a tag on amendment with the first report staying in place. That could get you in serious trouble.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

@Lizamtampa fixed


----------



## Guest

Lizamtampa said:


> No it didn't.


Trying to message you... Says limited, error


----------



## Guest

observer said:


> No, she wanted stories.
> 
> This one is unfolding before our eyes.


One of your posts that you shared shows up for one sec and then vanishes. Can't find it. Strange. Can you repost


----------



## observer

Lizamtampa said:


> One of your posts that you shared shows up for one sec and then vanishes. Can't find it. Strange. Can you repost


It did?


----------



## Guest

Lizamtampa said:


> One of your posts that you shared shows up for one sec and then vanishes. Can't find it. Strange. Can you repost


Never mind it was greens post. She must have deleted


----------



## observer

Lizamtampa said:


> Never mind it was greens post. She must have deleted


Oooh ok.


----------



## Guest

Long day.... Spent all day on my sea doo jet skiing from st. Pete to Sarasota and back... Brain is tired.


----------



## Greenburn

Do I really need to mention the passengers if they weren't on the report?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Greenburn said:


> Do I really need to mention the passengers if they weren't on the report?


If asked about anything be very careful about lying. For example if the original accident report shows James River and you have an amendment showing Progressive, Progressive IS going to ask if you were Ubering or Lyfting, with pax, etc. AND if you lie it's very easy for them to sic an investigator on it. An investigator will turn things inside out in half a day on recorded phone calls reminding you that it's a felony and/or fraud to lie.

In other words don't go from the frying pan to the fire.


----------



## Greenburn

I called the cops because my car was damaged and I know that it was the other guys fault. And the other guy is going to call his insurance anyways. Plus the report won't be ready for 3-5 business days.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Greenburn said:


> Do I really need to mention the passengers if they weren't on the report?


At this point you need to have that report in hand before you do anything. That include getting your ins. carrier involved. 
You need to know: 1 if the report states any damage to the "little man" vehicle. 
2 if it says any passengers in either vehicle. 
3 estimate of damages. 
My recommendation is to not involve ins carrier(s), if damages are under your deductuble amount.


----------



## observer

Greenburn said:


> I called the cops because my car was damaged and I know that it was the other guys fault. And the other guy is going to call his insurance anyways. Plus the report won't be ready for 3-5 business days.


Did you take pictures of damage to his vehicle?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Greenburn said:


> I called the cops because my car was damaged and I know that it was the other guys fault. And the other guy is going to call his insurance anyways. Plus the report won't be ready for 3-5 business days.


Did the other guy get a ticket?


----------



## Greenburn

^nope. I stayed away from him and his car. He didn't take any of mine either. I don't think he had any damaged other than maybe a scratch on his old ass wheels. And neither of us got a ticket.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Greenburn said:


> ^nope. I stayed away from him and his car. He didn't take any of mine either. I don't think he had any damaged other than maybe a scratch on his old ass wheels. And neither of us got a ticket.


Then more than likely you'll be dealing with Progressive first. Unless the perp gets a ticket they are usually no fault claims that go to the respective carriers. Any witnesses on record?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

Which law enforcement agency responded?


----------



## Greenburn

Atlanta PD was the responding department. No witnesses. His passenger also bailed, and no one stopped to ask if we were ok. On a road with hundred cars on it.


----------



## observer

Greenburn said:


> ^nope. I stayed away from him and his car. He didn't take any of mine either. I don't think he had any damaged other than maybe a scratch on his old ass wheels. And neither of us got a ticket.


Its always a good idea to take pix, especially if there is no damage.


----------



## observer

observer said:


> Its always a good idea to take pix, especially if there is no damage.


He can go slice his tire, take s 2x4 to his fender and create damage. To get insurance money.


----------



## observer

Greenburn said:


> Atlanta PD was the responding department. No witnesses. His passenger also bailed, and no one stopped to ask if we were ok. On a road with hundred cars on it.


It's very interesting that HIS passenger bailed. Why?


----------



## Greenburn

observer said:


> It's very interesting that HIS passenger bailed. Why?


He was going to be late to work. And I know I should've taken pictures and knew it the while time. I just didn't for no other dumb reason than staying away from him.


----------



## observer

Greenburn said:


> He was going to be late to work. And I know I should've taken pictures and knew it the while time. I just didn't for no other dumb reason than staying away from him.


It's ok, what's done is done. Just keep it in mind, hopefully this is your last accident.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Lizamtampa said:


> 7 uber drivers murdered?


No Cab drivers


----------



## Greenburn

observer said:


> It's ok, what's done is done. Just keep it in mind, *hopefully this is your last accident*.


Such an understatement. This is the 4th time it's had damage. Rear ended right after I got it, someone hit and run my front bumper while I was in the movies, and I backed into someone in August in a parking lot.


----------



## observer

Greenburn said:


> Such an understatement. This is the 4th time it's had damage. Rear ended right after I got it, someone hit and run my front bumper while I was in the movies, and I backed into someone in August in a parking lot.


Wowww, stop at the nearest church, get some holy water and drench your car.


----------



## Greenburn

haha no kidding I probably should


----------



## Guest

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> At this point you need to have that report in hand before you do anything. That include getting your ins. carrier involved.
> You need to know: 1 if the report states any damage to the "little man" vehicle.
> 2 if it says any passengers in either vehicle.
> 3 estimate of damages.
> My recommendation is to not involve ins carrier(s), if damages are under your deductuble amount.


Agree no insurance under deductible. But most likely her damages are over 1,000 could be more. To repair a fender is almost 500 if not more and that was minor. Just my experience. Used Carsmetics, they are all over the US I believe.


----------



## Guest

Sacto Burbs said:


> If you had passengers in the car while you were driving for Uber then James River is your primary carrier. I don't see why you would get progressive involved here.
> 
> James River is also the carrier for Lyft . I just got in an accident and I'm in the middle of the process. So far Lyft has been fabulous. There was a number for me to call. They took details from me immediately about the situation and told me what to do next. James River is my primary carrier because I was on the call but before passengers got in the car. In my case the other guy was clearly at fault, and I made a snap decision not to involve the cops because it looked like car damage only and we both took photos.
> 
> James River took 24 hours to reply. I am happy with their response so far. I had a ton of photos and lots of documentation that I just emailed them. So I just sit tight until they contact the other guys insurance, because really his insurance should pay. Luckily he was driving a company car and had company insurance.
> 
> I also tried to call the other guys insurance company directly, and got their broker, who entertainingly suggested I not contact my insurance company at all, and just have everything handled through the other guys insurance company. That might've worked out, but I wasn't going to take the chance of not informing James River since they're my primary carrier.
> 
> I am posting this for the benefit of @Greenburn, but I have a separate thread documenting my accident.
> 
> Footnote to the original poster, you clearly never made any effort to find out if there were already insurance stories on this site. Mine has only been on one week, which shows that you are an incredibly lazy person who jumped on here demanding answers and stories without lifting a finger. And the first thing you did was to start complaining about us. You should apologize to this forum. You are the classic self entitled person that I do not want in my car


Thank you for your input, I'm not lazy, I am new to site, learning, and not familiar with all the categoriesof this site. I don't need to apologize for asking a question. All the information you shared is awesome and appreciated. Liza


----------



## Sydney Uber

Lizamtampa said:


> I am a new member, very smart business professional doing my research before I get on the road. You guys are funny.... Deceptive.. No....Smart women who doesn't want to get screwed by doing this part time.


Don't worry too much about @puber. He is one of the most complex characters in this forum. He tries very hard to put on the caveman black and white exterior.

After hanging in the Forum with Barney Rubble and Fred Flinstone for a few hours, drinking a cactus cooler or three, he goes Home trims the beard and nasal hair. Washing off the stage make up and removing the double forehead he is ready for his weekly transformation.

Donning a smart dinner jacket and bow tie, he fills his pockets with big chips he won last week, knowing that his handler will also pass on his weekly stipend when they meet.

There is simply no chance that puber's cover can be blown. None of the Prole's he reports on would ever get close to the high-roller room he strides into.

He laughs inwardly at the sight of his handler trying to be inconspicuous - but his prior public life proceeds this foray into high stakes corporate domination.

He takes his fee first, then leaves behind an envelope for DP, with his weekly analysis of the UBER community.

DP's sinister smile of relief is clear. Without the gold that @puber provides, he would struggle to maintain a grip on this UBER juggernaut. He trusts puber more than his Mum. Without him, how else would he have gotten a pot smoking, fatherless half Kenyan that had trashed his state economy into a position to do the same to the whole country?

Puber - double agent extrodinaire!


----------



## Sydney Uber

Lizamtampa said:


> I understand the rah rah thing... I also have had conversations via email all week and not impressed. I did ask about insurance, still no response. Thought it best to ask the experts... You Guys! Maybe I should just jump in car and go and take my chance.


Trade in your car for something a little more durable


----------



## Sydney Uber

observer said:


> Insurance is a big scam forced on us by government. It increases costs by forcing everyone into having to be covered.
> 
> For example, medical insurance.
> 
> A few years ago my wife got sick while we were on vacation in Mexico.We had no medical insurance there and it isn't as popular as it is here. So we had to pay cash.
> 
> The doctor came to our house. He examined her and sent her to a lab for an ultrasound. We came back home with the results in hand. The doctor came back to our house, looked at the results, gave her the proper medication.
> 
> Total cost for EVERYTHING, 2 home visits by doctor, ultrasound and medication. Eighty dollars.
> 
> That's almost the copayment here.


Did you check his license before he examined your wife? Or was the White coat enough?


----------



## Sydney Uber

Greenburn said:


> 3 riders who were more worried about getting drunk at 1:00pm than backing me up.


Is that the outfit you drive in? May be a little distracting for other motorists.


----------



## observer

Sydney Uber said:


> Did you check his license before he examined your wife? Or was the White coat enough?


We've known him for over 20 yrs. Local hospital administrator. There are actually more doctors in my town than auto mechanics, and the auto mechanics make more money.


----------



## Greenburn

Sydney Uber said:


> Is that the outfit you drive in? May be a little distracting for other motorists.


Oh I've been a little confused by a comment or two. That isn't me that's Ronda Rousey, UFC bantamweight champ. That would be very distracting.


----------



## Guest

Sydney Uber said:


> Don't worry too much about @puber. He is one of the most complex characters in this forum. He tries very hard to put on the caveman black and white exterior.
> 
> After hanging in the Forum with Barney Rubble and Fred Flinstone for a few hours, drinking a cactus cooler or three, he goes Home trims the beard and nasal hair. Washing off the stage make up and removing the double forehead he is ready for his weekly transformation.
> 
> Donning a smart dinner jacket and bow tie, he fills his pockets with big chips he won last week, knowing that his handler will also pass on his weekly stipend when they meet.
> 
> There is simply no chance that puber's cover can be blown. None of the Prole's he reports on would ever get close to the high-roller room he strides into.
> 
> He laughs inwardly at the sight of his handler trying to be inconspicuous - but his prior public life proceeds this foray into high stakes corporate domination.
> 
> He takes his fee first, then leaves behind an envelope for DP, with his weekly analysis of the UBER community.
> 
> DP's sinister smile of relief is clear. Without the gold that @puber provides, he would struggle to maintain a grip on this UBER juggernaut. He trusts puber more than his Mum. Without him, how else would he have gotten a pot smoking, fatherless half Kenyan that had trashed his state economy into a position to do the same to the whole country?
> 
> Puber - double agent extrodinaire!


Thank you, some folks have been rude.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Lizamtampa said:


> Thank you, some folks have been rude.


I'm kind of enjoying the Greenburn accident account. Hopefully interesting to see how it plays out in real time. There should be a separate 'accident account' section on the boards.


----------



## Guest

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Yeah! Yeah! But you were ready to get on the road the other night if it wasn't that you were gonna be drinking wine.
> And yes a smart person would go to the source (Uber).
> Your thread title is very deceptive!


I did get on the road Saturday and did three rides. Loved it.


----------



## MikeB

scrurbscrud said:


> I'm kind of enjoying the Greenburn accident account. Hopefully interesting to see how it plays out in real time. There should be a separate 'accident account' section on the boards.


I like your post, except the "enjoying" word. That may be a bit offensive to @Greenburn. But, I feel you. That accident is a good indication, lesson to OP and other curious future Uber wannabees what happens in real life with insurance aspect of the gig. 
You are basically driving uninsured and risking everything you have in your life. You are lying to your personal insurance carrier that you are NOT commercially transporting passengers in your personal vehicle for money. Thus really invalidating any coverage you might rely on in case of an accident. You are risking to have your personal insurance coverage cancelled by your insurance carrier and have them submit that information in insurance pool CLUE, so no other personal insurance carrier wants to sell you a policy. So, even if you are through with Uber because they have deactivated you for an accident and wanna get on with your life just being able to drive a car to work to pay your bills, as it is the clear cut case with @Greenburn, you may not be able to do it.
Uber's carrier James River is full of it, as has been documented in various instances on line in the past. So, you passengers may easily turn on you and sue the hell out of you for their real, or fake injuries, as well as take their sweet time attending doctors, chiropractors and getting pampering massages for a while. That lawsuit may potentially bring you down, your home, assets, everything.
I hope the OP realizes what she's getting herself into, as well as I wish @Greenburn to get out of this mess with a least amount of damages as possible. Based on her story it is 50/50 at fault accident since there is no witnesses documented in the police report. Since there were pax in her car James River will have to pay for her car's repair, less $1,000- deductible, so I don't see her getting much $$ to actually fix that damage. Uber will deactivate her and the best outcome for her at this point is to get the car fixed ASAP to be able to drive to her new job to support herself and pay her bills and pray to God that Progressive doesn't cancel her personal policy.
I completely agree with you that there should be a separate "accident account" section on this forum, so people will see what really happens to an unfortunate risk-takers when sh*t hits the fan.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Sacto had an interesting thread going where 4 Uber drivers had 'unreported (in various ways) TNC driving' accidents. One, no accident report or coverage claimed by driver out of fear and preferring out of pocket. 2 paid, one pending. All off the whole truth and nothing but the truth grid.

For Greenburn, he's a guy. Gotta luv a UFC female fighter fan though. But in any case I think we can be assured that Uber will probably try to pinch the drivers personal policies prior to paying up themselves and 'not telling the personal policy company.'


----------



## Guest

MikeB said:


> I like your post, except the "enjoying" word. That may be a bit offensive to @Greenburn. But, I feel you. That accident is a good indication, lesson to OP and other curious future Uber wannabees what happens in real life with insurance aspect of the gig.
> You are basically driving uninsured and risking everything you have in your life. You are lying to your personal insurance carrier that you are NOT commercially transporting passengers in your personal vehicle for money. Thus really invalidating any coverage you might rely on in case of an accident. You are risking to have your personal insurance coverage cancelled by your insurance carrier and have them submit that information in insurance pool CLUE, so no other personal insurance carrier wants to sell you a policy. So, even if you are through with Uber because they have deactivated you for an accident and wanna get on with your life just being able to drive a car to work to pay your bills, as it is the clear cut case with @Greenburn, you may not be able to do it.
> Uber's carrier James River is full of it, as has been documented in various instances on line in the past. So, you passengers may easily turn on you and sue the hell out of you for their real, or fake injuries, as well as take their sweet time attending doctors, chiropractors and getting pampering massages for a while. That lawsuit may potentially bring you down, your home, assets, everything.
> I hope the OP realizes what she's getting herself into, as well as I wish @Greenburn to get out of this mess with a least amount of damages as possible. Based on her story it is 50/50 at fault accident since there is no witnesses documented in the police report. Since there were pax in her car James River will have to pay for her car's repair, less $1,000- deductible, so I don't see her getting much $$ to actually fix that damage. Uber will deactivate her and the best outcome for her at this point is to get the car fixed ASAP to be able to drive to her new job to support herself and pay her bills and pray to God that Progressive doesn't cancel her personal policy.
> I completely agree with you that there should be a separate "accident account" section on this forum, so people will see what really happens to an unfortunate risk-takers when sh*t hits the fan.


Mike, are you an active driver?


----------



## Guest

scrurbscrud said:


> Sacto had an interesting thread going where 4 Uber drivers had 'unreported (in various ways) TNC driving' accidents. One, no accident report or coverage claimed by driver out of fear and preferring out of pocket. 2 paid, one pending. All off the whole truth and nothing but the truth grid.
> 
> For Greenburn, he's a guy. Gotta luv a UFC female fighter fan though. But in any case I think we can be assured that Uber will probably try to pinch the drivers personal policies prior to paying up themselves and 'not telling the personal policy company.'


No idea it was a guy. Saw a woman in the picture. Oh my.


----------



## MikeB

Lizamtampa said:


> Mike, are you an active driver?


Former.


----------



## MikeB

Lisa, please read the whole topic and pay attention to uberscrud posts. It is 100% true:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/who-...overs-them-during-rideshare-activities.14959/


----------



## Guest

MikeB said:


> I like your post, except the "enjoying" word. That may be a bit offensive to @Greenburn. But, I feel you. That accident is a good indication, lesson to OP and other curious future Uber wannabees what happens in real life with insurance aspect of the gig.
> You are basically driving uninsured and risking everything you have in your life. You are lying to your personal insurance carrier that you are NOT commercially transporting passengers in your personal vehicle for money. Thus really invalidating any coverage you might rely on in case of an accident. You are risking to have your personal insurance coverage cancelled by your insurance carrier and have them submit that information in insurance pool CLUE, so no other personal insurance carrier wants to sell you a policy. So, even if you are through with Uber because they have deactivated you for an accident and wanna get on with your life just being able to drive a car to work to pay your bills, as it is the clear cut case with @Greenburn, you may not be able to do it.
> Uber's carrier James River is full of it, as has been documented in various instances on line in the past. So, you passengers may easily turn on you and sue the hell out of you for their real, or fake injuries, as well as take their sweet time attending doctors, chiropractors and getting pampering massages for a while. That lawsuit may potentially bring you down, your home, assets, everything.
> I hope the OP realizes what she's getting herself into, as well as I wish @Greenburn to get out of this mess with a least amount of damages as possible. Based on her story it is 50/50 at fault accident since there is no witnesses documented in the police report. Since there were pax in her car James River will have to pay for her car's repair, less $1,000- deductible, so I don't see her getting much $$ to actually fix that damage. Uber will deactivate her and the best outcome for her at this point is to get the car fixed ASAP to be able to drive to her new job to support herself and pay her bills and pray to God that Progressive doesn't cancel her personal policy.
> I completely agree with you that there should be a separate "accident account" section on this forum, so people will see what really happens to an unfortunate risk-takers when sh*t hits the fan.


Thank you, awesome information. I know I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## victorious52

http://www.10news.com/news/uber-driver-struck-by-alleged-drunken-driver-feels-deceived-by-company i stand corrected they do cover the car also


----------



## Guest

victorious52 said:


> http://www.10news.com/news/uber-driver-struck-by-alleged-drunken-driver-feels-deceived-by-company i stand corrected they do cover the car also


So what is the final outcome? They cover everything after 1000? Or is that because he went to the news?


----------



## Greenburn

first response from Uber:

Hi XXXX,

My name is Shannon, and I'm a member of Uber's Incident Response Team. I'm so sorry to hear about this accident. I hope to hear you are okay. Was anyone injured?

To help us better understand what happened, I need you to fill out an *uberX Incident Report Form* and return to us promptly via email. This is something we request from all of our partners that report an incident, no matter how small. We also need you to provide photos of the damage to your vehicle so we can determine if it is in safe, working condition. You can reply to this email with attachments of those photos. If you have trouble sending them due to the size of the file please send them separately.

Please be advised,_we may waitlist you if we do not receive photos and a completed form within 24 hours._ Your cooperation will help us resolve this matter as quickly as possible.

If you plan on pursuing a claim for damage to your vehicle, please provide a copy of the declarations page for your personal insurance policy when submitting your report. This is the document at the front of your policy, that lists the specific coverages (such as collision, comprehensive, uninsured motorist) that you carry on that vehicle. We need this in order to confirm you carried physical damage coverage for your vehicle.

*Please note there is a $1,000 deductible, which you are responsible for, should our policy cover the damage to your vehicle. This applies regardless of who is at fault.*

We will help you notify James River Insurance Company of this incident. James River will complete an investigation and determine if coverage is available. An adjuster will contact you within 2 to 3 business days.


----------



## Greenburn

I filled out the incident report form and she said someone should contact me in a day or two. She told me that my relationship between myself and my personal provider is between us and they would not contact them. I'm assuming they will try their best to help prove I was not at fault for multiple reasons. They don't want to pay for any damage to the other drivers vehicle and I know they don't want their drivers being at fault in accidents. 

I was curious why I haven't heard from the other guys insurance company yet but remembered we didn't exchange phone numbers and the report will have to come out before they'll have that info. 

They asked me to draw the accident scene which was kind of fun but it reminded me how awful I was at drawing.


----------



## The Kid

Have not had an accident yet, but very hard to find a bathroom at 3 am.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I asked James River "who contacts the other guys insurance company" and got this reply.

" No, we won’t contact them unless you feel it is necessary. They are more concerned with speaking with you since you are the party claiming damages. "

You call the other guys insurance directly. That's how it works. I think I'm going to end up submitting all my documentation to Lyft, James River, and the other guys insurance company.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Sacto Burbs said:


> I asked James River who contacts the other guys insurance company and got this reply.
> 
> " No, we won't contact them unless you feel it is necessary. They are more concerned with speaking with you since you are the party claiming damages. "
> 
> You call the other guys insurance directly. That's how it works. I think I'm going to end up submitting all my documentation to Lyft, James River, and the other guys insurance company.


That's one of the potential issues with Lyft/Uber insurance. You end up having to deal with the other insurance company directly. You don't have your own insurance company pressing the other insurance company to get it done. And the other insurance companies are always interested in paying less and stonewalling as long as they can get by with it.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Greenburn said:


> I filled out the incident report form and she said someone should contact me in a day or two. She told me that my relationship between myself and my personal provider is between us and they would not contact them. I'm assuming they will try their best to help prove I was not at fault for multiple reasons. They don't want to pay for any damage to the other drivers vehicle and I know they don't want their drivers being at fault in accidents.
> 
> I was curious why I haven't heard from the other guys insurance company yet but remembered we didn't exchange phone numbers and the report will have to come out before they'll have that info.
> 
> They asked me to draw the accident scene which was kind of fun but it reminded me how awful I was at drawing.


I hate to tell you this but usually if you are the vehicle in the rear of any accident, the chances of you being at fault are higher. Unless you have witnesses that say a driver abruptly and unsafely swerved into your lane, the obligation on the rear cars is to brake to avoid accidents, and if not, then the rear driver can be determined at fault.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Greenburn said:


> *Please note there is a $1,000 deductible, which you are responsible for, should our policy cover the damage to your vehicle. This applies regardless of who is at fault.*
> 
> We will help you notify James River Insurance Company of this incident. James River will complete an investigation and determine if coverage is available. An adjuster will contact you within 2 to 3 business days.



*Another footnote of interest. * Usually when you have your own insurance company, this is not the case if you are not at fault. In Lyft's case that deductible is $25oo. Makes the premium for first place commercial insurance and having your own insurance company representation with the other insurance companies a valuable driver position to have.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

In the case as you describe it, I would say that they were equally at fault. Neither of them looked carefully enough as they made the lane change, so they have to share the blame.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Sorry, have to disagree. You have to look across the open lane you are entering as you make the move , just in case someone in the next lane over has the same idea. You probably do this subconsciously as you drive, otherwise you would have similar accidents. What I have observed is that a lot of drivers use only their mirrors without looking over their shoulders in preparing for and executing lane changes.
At twenty car lengths back (300-400 feet) could you really see each driver's heads and where they were looking?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Older Chauffeur said:


> Sorry, have to disagree. You have to look across the open lane you are entering as you make the move , just in case someone in the next lane over has the same idea. You probably do this subconsciously as you drive, otherwise you would have similar accidents. What I have observed is that a lot of drivers use only their mirrors without looking over their shoulders in preparing for and executing lane changes.
> At twenty car lengths back (300-400 feet) could you really see each driver's heads and where they were looking?


I would but every time I turn my head I turn the steering wheel the same direction...


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Yep, seen that too!


----------



## dandy driver

Lizamtampa said:


> I am a new member, I am researching and being smart before I jump into something. I am an insurance professional, boy what's wrong with you folks? Read all my threads, before you jump to conclusions. I don't know about you guys, but I'm trying to find out what kind of coverage you have to protect yourself. Don't you Care what happens if you are on an accident. I have a new car and want to know if I get in an accident when there is someone in my car, what happens. Don't you care? There are thousands of drivers and I'm sure someone has been impacted. A smart person ASKS questions and doesn't go into things blindly. That is what I'm doing! So, I'm no reporter.. I work for a bank.
> 
> Thank you, Liza


of course no other driver has any interest in your success only in your failure that way there will be more drivers on the street Uber: itself redicts to go through 1 to 10 million drivers in order to make their company wealthy you are self employed it is every driver or dog for himself


----------



## Desert Driver

Lizamtampa said:


> So, if u had an accident while on the job with Uber, how was it handled? Please share your story.
> 
> Thank you,


I got rear-ended just last Friday night while I had 4 paxs in my car. I had my foot on the clutch and the brakes were not applied, so my car just bounced forward instead of the bumper crushing in. (Another great reason to drive manual transmission.) A young betty was texting and she hit me at a traffic light. I collected $500 from her on the spot. The rear bumper was already scheduled to be refinished in three days on a warranty job, but I figured she owed me for the headache, embarrassment, and inconvenience.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Desert Driver said:


> I got rear-ended just last Friday night while I have 4 paxs in my car. A young betty was texting and she hit me at a traffic light. I collected $500 from her on the spot. The rear bumper was already scheduled to be refinished in three days on a warranty job, but I figured she owed me for the headache, embarrassment, and inconvenience.


Ouch! Hope you and all your pax are okay. Did you get/give signed releases for everybody involved? You didn't mention a report to Uber........


----------



## Desert Driver

Older Chauffeur said:


> Ouch! Hope you and all your pax are okay. Did you get/give signed releases for everybody involved? You didn't mention a report to Uber........


Nah, it was only a tap. I didn't bother with releases, etc. I'm not even sure the paxs were even aware we had been hit. They were pretty blotto. None of them even thought to get out of the car. No, I did not report it to Uber - there'd be no point in that, of course. I also did not report it to the police because there was little damage. Also, I'm pretty sure she was uninsured. So, I took $500 cash, recorded her registration info and DL, took a picture of her license plate, and let her go. May car is in the body shop today getting the bumper refinished on a warranty job for paint that was applied seven years ago and failed recently, and I have five C-notes in my pocket. Everybody wins! I love when things turn out well for everybody. Oh, and my paxs gave me a $10 tip on a $24 fare.


----------



## Sydney Uber

observer said:


> We've known him for over 20 yrs. Local hospital administrator. There are actually more doctors in my town than auto mechanics, and the auto mechanics make more money.


It can only get better for the spanner men now that Uber is town!


----------



## Desert Driver

Lizamtampa said:


> So, if u had an accident while on the job with Uber, how was it handled? Please share your story.
> 
> Thank you,


For the record, Uber will never assist if you have a crash while driving for Uber. The first response is, "Call your insurance carrier, then call us." Of course, when you do that and you tell your insurance carrier you were driving for Uber, you're dropped immediately. Then you go back to Uber and tell them what happened and they'll say, "What? You've been driving around uninsured? Our policies clearly state that you must be insured if you're driving for Uber. Sorry. You are now officially ****ed. Uber on!"


----------



## Guest

Desert Driver said:


> For the record, Uber will never assist if you have a crash while driving for Uber. The first response is, "Call your insurance carrier, then call us." Of course, when you do that and you tell your insurance carrier you were driving for Uber, you're dropped immediately. Then you go back to Uber and tell them what happened and they'll say, "What? You've been driving around uninsured? Our policies clearly state that you must be insured if you're driving for Uber. Sorry. You are now officially ****ed. Uber on!"


I don't know about that.. There has to be some positive out there


----------



## Simon

Lizamtampa said:


> I don't know about that.. There has to be some positive out there


----------



## Desert Driver

Lizamtampa said:


> I don't know about that.. There has to be some positive out there


If you can find it, then more power to ya! Drivers don't fare well when they go to Uber for assistance, which is the very reason I handled my mishap the way I did last Friday. And I just stopped by the body shop - car's looking great!


----------



## Greenburn

Older Chauffeur said:


> In the case as you describe it, I would say that they were equally at fault. Neither of them looked carefully enough as they made the lane change, so they have to share the blame.


Fortunately you're wrong. I looked and was 100% in the lane and had driven forward before being hit. He was in a lifted jeep and couldn't see me after he hesitated to change lanes. Where he hit me meant he was further up than I was. If he had changed at the exact same time he would've hit the entire side of the white sedan I waited to pass before I changed lanes.


----------



## observer

Sydney Uber said:


> It can only get better for the spanner men now that Uber is town!


The nearest Uber is about 80 kilometers away. Our town population is normally around 1200 people. During the Christmas holidays it swells up to 2,000-2,400 people. There are only around six legal taxis all independently owned. There are another four bandit taxis operated by same owners during the holiday season. Most of these owners have been in the taxi business around twenty years, they own their permits and vehicles. Each owner has a very loyal customer base.

I doubt Uber will be interested in such a small market. Besides, cash is still king there, credit cards are almost non existent. ATM cards are just starting to be used, there is only one ATM machine. When it runs out of cash we to go 10 km to another town.


----------



## Greenburn

No update for me yet. I am going to contact the other driver's company tomorrow. I assumed I would've heard from them by now. And after seeing what Sacto Burbs said James River isn't going to help with that.


----------



## Sydney Uber

observer said:


> The nearest Uber is about 80 kilometers away. Our town population is normally around 1200 people. During the Christmas holidays it swells up to 2,000-2,400 people. There are only around six legal taxis all independently owned. There are another four bandit taxis operated by same owners during the holiday season. Most of these owners have been in the taxi business around twenty years, they own their permits and vehicles. Each owner has a very loyal customer base.
> 
> I doubt Uber will be interested in such a small market. Besides, cash is still king there, credit cards are almost non existent. ATM cards are just starting to be used, there is only one ATM machine. When it runs out of cash we to go 10 km to another town.


If there's good fishing there, then don't let it change!


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Greenburn said:


> Fortunately you're wrong. I looked and was 100% in the lane and had driven forward before being hit. He was in a lifted jeep and couldn't see me after he hesitated to change lanes. Where he hit me meant he was further up than I was. If he had changed at the exact same time he would've hit the entire side of the white sedan I waited to pass before I changed lanes.


My post was in reply to, and in an exchange with, another poster, not you. Strange how his posts have been removed, after I challenged his description of events. He told how he witnessed a couple of drivers make lane changes into an open lane between them at the exact moment, bumping the sides of their cars against each other. He stated that he and several others stopped and waited for the police in order to tell them that neither driver was at fault. He further stated that he witnessed the accident from twenty car lengths back, which made me question how he could see both drivers head and eye movements. My reply was more in theory, based on my own habits of checking and rechecking other vehicles' positions when changing lanes, as well as observing other drivers. Please read my earlier reply (#69) to your post about your accident for clarification. I made no call on fault in your case. Good luck as you proceed.


----------



## Desert Driver

Greenburn said:


> No update for me yet. I am going to contact the other driver's company tomorrow. I assumed I would've heard from them by now. And after seeing what Sacto Burbs said James River isn't going to help with that.


Yeah, James River isn't going to do anything for you.


----------



## observer

Sydney Uber said:


> If there's good fishing there, then don't let it change!


There is no fishing at all. It's kind of like the Australian outback, except mountainous. There are a couple small rivers and green valleys. I especially love being there during the rainy season with the thunder, lightning and rain. It grounds you to how insignificant us humans are to Nature.

Other than that it is very quiet and peaceful, hours seem like days, days seem like weeks.

Time slows down....


----------



## scrurbscrud

Greenburn said:


> Fortunately you're wrong. I looked and was 100% in the lane and had driven forward before being hit. He was in a lifted jeep and couldn't see me after he hesitated to change lanes. Where he hit me meant he was further up than I was. If he had changed at the exact same time he would've hit the entire side of the white sedan I waited to pass before I changed lanes.


How's the process coming along for you???


----------



## Underthebus

I got into an accident at the end of January after driving for Uber for a month, might wanna check this thread out...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/afte...ow-much-uber-cares-about-their-drivers.14131/


----------



## scrurbscrud

Underthebus said:


> I got into an accident at the end of January after driving for Uber for a month, might wanna check this thread out...
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/afte...ow-much-uber-cares-about-their-drivers.14131/


Never did hear if your attorney got you off the hook for the ticket or how the insurance played out.


----------



## observer

Underthebus said:


> I got into an accident at the end of January after driving for Uber for a month, might wanna check this thread out...
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/afte...ow-much-uber-cares-about-their-drivers.14131/


Yes, can you update your situation , please.

It would benefit everyone.

Thanks.


----------



## Sydney Uber




----------



## Underthebus

scrurbscrud said:


> Never did hear if your attorney got you off the hook for the ticket or how the insurance played out.


Looking at the Austin Municipal website, my ticket situation is still being processed. Probably won't be finished for another month based on what the event list shows.

My insurance handled my accident without any hangups involving Uber. I'm not sure they made a claim with James River, but I doubt it.

Anyway, I got my car out of the shop at the end of last month, paid my deductible, and got on with it. I haven't bothered trying to get going again with Uber since, instead picking up where I left off with my Lyft application. In order to do that, I had to switch agents within my insurance company, since Lyft requires everything you have regarding your vehicle to be in the state you drive in. My current agent was in the midwest, and my insurance ID cards did not specifically say the policy was in Texas on them, which was the only thing stopping me from getting started with Lyft.

I did not face any resistance or questions about Lyft or Uber when talking with my new agent and having my policy translated to Texas standards. I'm pretty sure they were aware I'd been driving for Uber, because I had specifically said so when I made the claim after my accident. Either way, it didn't come up with the repair bill. My insurance cost did go up, since it was more expensive than where I'd been living, and at one point I had a long discussion with them about why I was paying twice than what I had been with the pickup I'd been driving for over a decade earlier. The topic of Uber/Lyft came up then, and they asked me what they were. Couldn't tell if they were playing ignorant, or if they really had no idea. When I told them, they said they wouldn't be able to insure me anymore if I continued. My previous agent had not told me this before, despite my asking and trying to be transparent about my intentions. I let the new agent know this, and they said the previous one probably didn't know the rules in Texas. They would let me off the hook as long as I stopped doing either, but if I didn't, and they ended up hearing about it, they would let me go.


----------



## observer

Underthebus said:


> Looking at the Austin Municipal website, my ticket situation is still being processed. Probably won't be finished for another month based on what the event list shows.
> 
> My insurance handled my accident without any hangups involving Uber. I'm not sure they made a claim with James River, but I doubt it.
> 
> Anyway, I got my car out of the shop at the end of last month, paid my deductible, and got on with it. I haven't bothered trying to get going again with Uber since, instead picking up where I left off with my Lyft application. In order to do that, I had to switch agents within my insurance company, since Lyft requires everything you have regarding your vehicle to be in the state you drive in. My current agent was in the midwest, and my insurance ID cards did not specifically say the policy was in Texas on them, which was the only thing stopping me from getting started with Lyft.
> 
> I did not face any resistance or questions about Lyft or Uber when talking with my new agent and having my policy translated to Texas standards. I'm pretty sure they were aware I'd been driving for Uber, because I had specifically said so when I made the claim after my accident. Either way, it didn't come up with the repair bill. My insurance cost did go up, since it was more expensive than where I'd been living, and at one point I had a long discussion with them about why I was paying twice than what I had been with the pickup I'd been driving for over a decade earlier. The topic of Uber/Lyft came up then, and they asked me what they were. Couldn't tell if they were playing ignorant, or if they really had no idea. When I told them, they said they wouldn't be able to insure me anymore if I continued. My previous agent had not told me this before, despite my asking and trying to be transparent about my intentions. I let the new agent know this, and they said the previous one probably didn't know the rules in Texas. They would let me off the hook as long as I stopped doing either, but if I didn't, and they ended up hearing about it, they would let me go.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## observer

Underthebus said:


> Looking at the Austin Municipal website, my ticket situation is still being processed. Probably won't be finished for another month based on what the event list shows.
> 
> My insurance handled my accident without any hangups involving Uber. I'm not sure they made a claim with James River, but I doubt it.
> 
> Anyway, I got my car out of the shop at the end of last month, paid my deductible, and got on with it. I haven't bothered trying to get going again with Uber since, instead picking up where I left off with my Lyft application. In order to do that, I had to switch agents within my insurance company, since Lyft requires everything you have regarding your vehicle to be in the state you drive in. My current agent was in the midwest, and my insurance ID cards did not specifically say the policy was in Texas on them, which was the only thing stopping me from getting started with Lyft.
> 
> I did not face any resistance or questions about Lyft or Uber when talking with my new agent and having my policy translated to Texas standards. I'm pretty sure they were aware I'd been driving for Uber, because I had specifically said so when I made the claim after my accident. Either way, it didn't come up with the repair bill. My insurance cost did go up, since it was more expensive than where I'd been living, and at one point I had a long discussion with them about why I was paying twice than what I had been with the pickup I'd been driving for over a decade earlier. The topic of Uber/Lyft came up then, and they asked me what they were. Couldn't tell if they were playing ignorant, or if they really had no idea. When I told them, they said they wouldn't be able to insure me anymore if I continued. My previous agent had not told me this before, despite my asking and trying to be transparent about my intentions. I let the new agent know this, and they said the previous one probably didn't know the rules in Texas. They would let me off the hook as long as I stopped doing either, but if I didn't, and they ended up hearing about it, they would let me go.


Found this article, this morning. Its from Canada but gives you an idea what insurance companies are doing there with drivers that have accidents while "ridesharing".


----------



## JohninTampa

Backdash said:


> "A smart person ASKS questions" Thats very true
> If you want to know how an accident is handled by Uber, ask Uber for that policy in writing . Asking anybody other than Uber is not what a smart person would do.
> 
> But thats not what you asked. You asked us to share " our stories".


I totally understood what she said.
I think it is a question that newbies want to know. Nothing strange about wondering if uber helped or turned the other way.
If you haven't had an accident, it doesn't apply to you. 
Jeez, between the whiners crying poor mouth and the paranoid people, I thought this was an open forum.


----------

